# How To Wash Microfibres



## Guest

Just done mine and they came out fantastic, like new! And theres allot of threads asking how to do this so I made a guide here.

Things You Will Need

Washing Power or CG-Microfibre Wash
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/microfibre-wash-/prod_209.html
White Vinigar
Washing Machine
Tumble Dryer or Washing Line

Spray the mrcofibres with some white vinigar and put in the washing machine.
In the Detergants draw put in Washing Powder or Microfibre Wash and fill the detergants compartment 1/2 full with white viniger.
Speed around 1200rpm.
Temp around 50 Degress.

Once done you need to just run a pure rinse on them! This is to make sure theres no detergents left on them!

Once done stick in the tumble dryer.
Select 'Synthetics'
Run for about an Hour and then admire!

Thanks For Reading, Bailes :thumb:


----------



## sam_sri

Just the info i was after! Nice one mate!


----------



## Detail My Ride

Using white vinegar and microfibre wash is a waste of time.

One or the other is more than enough 

Gaz


----------



## Rob1

Wouldn't use wash powder can risk getting some granules stuck in the fibres.

Always go with a wash detergent(liquid form)


----------



## TangoMan

I agree. The vinegar is only needed on occasion to rejuvinate the towels. In fact it is more important not to use any conditioner and tumble dry them completely.


----------



## Detail My Ride

To be honest to keep your microfibres at they're best, and make them last longer, you should only use a dedicated microfibre wash, wash them at LESS than 60c, and put them out on the washing line to dry.

I use this method with washing them in white vinegar every few months.

Gaz


----------



## Neil_S

To be honest a detergent like Fairy liquid is fine, I have used white vinegar in the rinse compartment with success before.

I don't find the CG Microfiber+ to remove marks from my microfibers so tend to wash with Fairy if they have marks and reserve the CG Microfiber+ for more of a restorative wash.

I use a 50c wash which is adequate.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Neil_S said:


> To be honest a detergent like Fairy liquid is fine, I have used white vinegar in the rinse compartment with success before.
> 
> I don't find the CG Microfiber+ to remove marks from my microfibers so tend to wash with Fairy if they have marks and reserve the CG Microfiber+ for more of a restorative wash.
> 
> I use a 50c wash which is adequate.


What fairy liquid is it? Washing up liquid?


----------



## Neil_S

No I mean the Fairy non bio liquid.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Neil_S said:


> No I mean the Fairy non bio liquid.


Ahhh 

Might have to try it cheers for that 

Gaz


----------



## Guest

I put washing up liquid in the washing machine once and ended up with millions of bubbles


----------



## Guest

Rob1 said:


> Wouldn't use wash powder can risk getting some granules stuck in the fibres.


Thats why you run a pure rinse after them


----------



## Dasco

did mine with washing liquid in machine at 60c and put white vinegar in the conditioner tray also set machine to extra rinse dried on the line towels came out like new made them very soft also washed some cheap ones i got these are now like the expensive ones 
not sure if to use the vinegar every time though but will always use two rinses from now on


----------



## Guest

NEVER EVER use washing up liquid in the washing machine! will end up in lots of bubbles


----------



## Clark @ PB

I find my MF's are softer when dried in the Tumble Drier compared to left to hang out to dry


----------



## Ducky

I haven't got a tumble dryer, hence the reason I hang em out to dry! :lol:


----------



## andburg

left i na bucket for 24 hours in washinup up liquid, then washed with non bio at 40deg before a rinse in cold water and being hung on the washing line, not had any issues yet


----------



## TRILL

will have to tell the wife to get washing liquid not powder, now i see the best way to wash them :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr

can i wash all my towels at once?? ie drying, waxing etc?? do u wash all ur towels every time after use?? Even u dring towels or do u just rinse them and leave to dry.

Thankyou
Shane

chemaical guys stuff any good??


----------



## Padtwo

Bailes1992 said:


> NEVER EVER use washing up liquid in the washing machine! will end up in lots of bubbles


mmmm...... just had some snow foam delivered, dammit, April was last month hehehehehe:devil:


----------



## Bleakboy

Wouldn't be surprised if that was actually on there bottle

NEVER EVER use washing up liquid in the washing machine! will end up in lots of bubbles 

  

Used the white Vinegar techinque and worked fine,
not used the tumble dryer yet, will give it a go


----------



## veeduby

How long do you leave the mf's in the tumble dryer for?


----------



## Brazo

Neil_S said:


> To be honest a detergent like Fairy liquid is fine, I have used white vinegar in the rinse compartment with success before.
> 
> I don't find the CG Microfiber+ to remove marks from my microfibers so tend to wash with Fairy if they have marks and reserve the CG Microfiber+ for more of a restorative wash.
> 
> I use a 50c wash which is adequate.


I think your right the CG stuff is so good that my m/f's are so soft they are struggling to remove polish residue :lol:


----------



## corksta

I've started washing my microfibres at 90. Thery're coming out as good as new.


----------



## Dave^

Bailes1992 said:


> I put washing up liquid in the washing machine once and ended up with millions of bubbles


slightly off topic..... but i once put washing up liquid in the dishwasher (totally by accident, i had put washing up liquid in a pan to soak and chucked it in with the rest.....) and ended up with a kitchen full of suds :wall: :lol:


----------



## westie

Must have looked like mickey mouse as the magicians apprentice in Fantasia, without the wand to assist or not cleaning it up.


----------



## Triggaaar

Clark said:


> I find my MF's are softer when dried in the Tumble Drier compared to left to hang out to dry


Oh. The microfibres I bought from you had a label saying not to tumble dry them. I will now follow your advice, and if there's a problem, you can send me replacements  (I will be sure not to check this thread again, in case you withdraw your advice).


----------



## JGrant1285

how often do you wash all your MF's/Applicators/drying towels etc????

I've been washing all mine after ever detail, should i be doing this????

Thanks


----------



## TOGWT

*Micro fibre (Microfiber) Care:*
Always wash towels as soon as possible after use, the longer they sit the more the contaminants will set do not use bleach (bleach will shorten the life of your Microfiber cloths.) Read the label on the detergent bottle and use half of what they recommend and use hot water (120oF)

Heated water breaks down water-soluble soiling faster as it reduces overall chemical usage because it reduces the surface tension of the fibre and will better dislodge wax and other particles. Heat acts as a catalyst promoting quicker reactions between chemicals and the soil thereby minimizing dwell time.

If the towel becomes too dirty, it will begin to "streak", it is then time to wash the towel. Pre-soak in a liquid detergent / water and then squeeze out wax/polish with your hands and rinse thoroughly. Micro-Restore is the only detergent formulated for maintaining and restoring micro fibre, it's a concentrated detergent designed to clean, pamper and extend the life of micro fibre cloths. With all of the polishes, waxes, oils and chemicals that we apply and remove with our micro fibre cloths / towels, regular household detergent doesn't even come close to cleaning or restoring them.

Micro-Restore effectively removes dirt without using the bleaches and softeners commonly found in laundry detergents (even when they say they don't there are small traces). Over time bleach breaks down micro fibres, and fabric softeners clog the microscopic fibres that make it so effective, rendering the micro fibre product less effective with each washing.

Three types of energy are required; Chemical energy- provided by the synthetic cleaner, Mechanical energy - (agitation) provide by machine or hand, Thermal energy -provided by warm or hot water. Heated water breaks down water-soluble soiling faster as it reduces overall chemical usage because it reduces the surface tension.

Heat acts as a catalyst promoting quicker reactions between chemicals and the soil thereby minimizing dwell time. Warm or hot water helps dissolve grease and oil in soil, agitation or hand rubbing helps pull the soil free.
This concentrated aqueous formula is a special blend of surfactants, emulsifiers, chelating agents and water softeners.

Not only will Micro-Restore extend the life of your micro fibre, but also its special blend of ingredients has the power to break down all chemicals and heavy residues (wax, oil, grease, break dust, and other chemicals) that become implanted in micro fibre products when used in heavy cleaning situations like car care and remove them. The water softeners in the formula neutralize calcium and magnesium in hard water that cause towels to stiffen over time. Micro-Restore is the ultimate cleaner for micro fibre because it rids them of all products without ruining their structure. Micro-Restore is biodegradable

Directions: Use hot (120oF<) water and add 1-2 ounces to a standard size (8 gallon) load, for larger loads or heavily soiled laundry, add 3-6 ounces. As a pre-spotter: dilute 1 part concentrates with 3 parts water, apply to stain and launder as usual.Do not use fabric softener (most contain silicone that the towel will adsorb and it will weaken the towels static charge and clog the fibres thereby reducing their effectiveness) towel will also treat the fabric softener as if it was dirt by trying to store the tiny particles of the softener in the towel fibres. This will clog up the micro fibres and render the towel ineffective.

_*Add a teaspoon per towel distilled white vinegar in place of a softener,*_ the vinegar doesn't coat the fibres but instead works to eliminate detergent residue and the acid counteracts any alkaline minerals in the water supply. Vinegar (Acetic acid, pH=2) works well in the rinse cycle to make your towels softer. Detergent is an alkaline (pH=12, the opposite of acidic on the pH scale).When you wash your towels (or anything for that matter) there are small amounts of detergent left behind, when your add Vinegar it balances the pH of the solution and helps removes the excess detergent from the wash.

Do not wash micro fibre cloths / towels with other non- micro fibre fabrics, as they will pick up lint from other fabrics. Air dry or you can dry micro fibre cloths / towels in any dryer on low heat, remove them before they are still damp (cuts down on static charge) just be sure that the dryer does not dry at temperatures above 235 oF as a synthetic Microfiber will melt if heated too high. Colours may bleed during first washing.

Information resource- (http://www micofibertech.com

Reference resource- Automotive Detailing Inside & Out, A Knowledge Base for the Perfectionist - by Jon Miller aka TOGWT™


----------



## trionic

I use Persil non-bio washing liquid which does a good job of cleaning the cloths, leaving them in good condition. However the damn stuff never rinses out no matter how little you use.

I do have some Sonus MF wash but it's too expesive when supermarket laundry liquid works just as well and is much cheaper.


----------



## Jameshs

how do you stop the colour running out of the MF when washing, i have 3 different coloured MF (for different parts of the car) but i washed a red and yellow one and now i have red and an orange :lol:


----------



## trionic

No idea! My Autoglym MF cloth ran badly when I washed it with other cloths. You're lucky you got orange... my cloths went pink  :wall: :evil: :lol:


----------



## jedi-knight83

so this white vinigar. Just get it from tescos do i?

Will it leave the machine stinking of vinigar?

Is it ok to wash all applicator pads and wax and other general MF cloths all together or do people separate the cloths for washing?

cheers


----------



## Clark @ PB

jedi-knight83 said:


> so this white vinigar. Just get it from tescos do i?
> 
> Will it leave the machine stinking of vinigar?
> 
> Is it ok to wash all applicator pads and wax and other general MF cloths all together or do people separate the cloths for washing?
> 
> cheers


I just bung them all in the wash together, and i get big bottles of the white vinegar from Asda, i put it in the machine every time i do a wash, doesnt smell either


----------



## jedi-knight83

what temp do you personally use and how much vinigar per wash?

also do you use a dedicated MF wash?

im using percil bio stuff at the moment


----------



## Clark @ PB

i just pour the vinegar to the top, which is too much but it works well so i dont care lol. i wash them at 40 degrees


----------



## ethos

I used normal washing powder with all my microfibres the other day..

All 5 of them including the big one I dry the whole car with.

They seem ok though. Will they no be of a lesser quality?


----------



## Neil_S

jedi-knight83 said:


> what temp do you personally use and how much vinigar per wash?
> 
> also do you use a dedicated MF wash?
> 
> im using percil bio stuff at the moment


The bio liquid is fine, as for amounts of vinegar, I find an amount similar to what you would put in of that concentrated fabric conditioner when washing clothes (about 50ml).

As for the special microfiber cleaners, they do restore my polishing clothes well and I use it from time to time.

I have found that they can inhibit absorbancy on the waffle weave towels however, so only non bio for these.


----------



## AndyG_1985

TOGWT said:


> *Micro fibre (Microfiber) Care:*
> *Do not wash micro fibre cloths / towels with other non- micro fibre fabrics*, as they will pick up lint from other fabrics.
> 
> Information resource- (http://www micofibertech.com
> 
> Reference resource- Automotive Detailing Inside & Out, A Knowledge Base for the Perfectionist - by Jon Miller aka TOGWT™


I am assuming that my Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towels are NOT microfibre material, as such, should these be washed separately as per instructions above??


----------



## 2548

Use a blob of your least favourite car shampoo ( megs NXT for me although hyperwash is good aswell) inside the drum with the MF's. White vinegar in the conditioner tray. Wash at 40-50 depending on how manky they are. If you have an extended rinse setting on your Washing machine use it. Tumble dry on low heat, works everytime. 

Re lint above, only occurs for me if I tumble cotton Megs towels with my MF's.

In response to the original posting, can't help thinking putting vinegar in with the MF wash or detergent will just kill any suds/cleaning action ? This is why I recomend putting any vinegar in the conitioner tray.


----------



## lord melch

Neil_S said:


> No I mean the Fairy non bio liquid.


And me - works a treat :thumb:


----------



## Aaran

dish washing liquid for me to, foam pads/towels etc


----------



## Bigpikle

I just chuck everything in on a 30 quick wash with a non-bio liquid and it works superb on MF's, towels, water magnet, pads etc etc.

You have to draw a line somewhere.....


----------



## S63

A tip for the longevity of your washing machine, liquid detergents do not contain any bleach and it is the bleach in washing powders that help keep the machine clean and free of slime and unwanted stale smells, if you only use liquid detergents give your machine a monthly clean by doing a wash cycle with nothing in the drum and no soap at 90 degrees, this will flush out most of the muck that accumalates.


----------



## PJS

I'll add to that advice above, a squirt or two of bleach is beneficial too.
Also when drying, make sure they are left a little damp after the typical 10 mins of cool down the drying program does to minimise creasing.
Like your household towels, the small amount of moisture in the fabric keeps them soft and non-scratchy.
If you've ever dried a towel out too much, and after persevering with it being like sandpaper, you'll have seen it becomes softer once it's absorbed some water off you - MF towels/cloths are exactly the same.
So, don't over dry and put in the hotpress overnight.


----------



## bigsi

i never wash mine i use them once on the car and then give them to my wife to use as she wishes, i just buy another pack of 6 for £3.99 at my local auto store


----------



## Carshine

bigsi said:


> i never wash mine i use them once on the car and then give them to my wife to use as she wishes, i just buy another pack of 6 for £3.99 at my local auto store


I don't recommend using cheap MF's on the paint.... Until now I still hasn't found any cheap MF that don't make fine scratches..

I use Sonus Der Wunder Wasche and it's really good for cleaning MF and pads.


----------



## RELOADED

+1 for Fairy Non Bio Liquid ! .. But make sure you massage the liquid into the cloth for best results then soak in bucket (my preffered method) or machine wash:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar

Another tip, if using IronX or Tardis on any form of Cloth make sure you bin it before it finds its way into the washing machine!!! Everything we washed afterwards had a very strong chemical smell which isn't very nice so had to then run the machine through at 90 Deg with nothing in to try and get rid of it.... bit of a pain as you can imagine!!

I just buy the cheap non-bio liquid from £ Stretcher as we use Biological powder for our clothes but this seems to work just as well, and usually at 60 deg then tumble dry after to make them uber soft again.


----------



## TOGWT

An up-date to my 2007 post

*Micro Fibre Cleaning / Care*

Three types of energy are required; 
1. Chemical energy- provided by the synthetic cleaner 
2. Mechanical energy - (agitation) provide by machine or hand
3. Thermal energy -provided by warm or hot water; heated water breaks down water-soluble soiling faster as it reduces overall chemical usage because it reduces the surface tension. 
Before using micro fibre towels for the first time; 
•	Remove labels / tags 
•	Check for towel colour fastness before washing 
•	Wash towels before using to remove chemical sizing (used to plump up fibres)

* Wash Towels after use*

Always wash towels as soon as possible after use, the longer they sit the more the contaminants will set. The chemicals used in car care products will negatively affect the fibres structural integrity and weaken them, shortening their useful life. Residual chemicals will cause streaking, whereas dried chemicals will cause scratches. Do not use bleach or high alkaline cleaning products as they will shorten the life of your micro fibre. Read the label on the detergent bottle and use half of what they recommend and use hot water (120.oF)

*Washing / Care Directions *(Towels)

Heat acts as a catalyst promoting quicker reactions between chemicals and the soil thereby minimizing dwell time. Warm or hot water helps dissolve grease and oil in soil, agitation or hand rubbing helps pull the soil free. This concentrated aqueous formula is a special blend of surfactants, emulsifiers, chelating agents and water softeners. 
Pre-Soak Micro Fibre Towels
Micro fibre towels can "load-up" with residues reducing their effectiveness. Don't let polish residues dry in the fibres as dried hardened product can cause scratches and product chemicals can negatively affect the fibres 
Once you have finished detailing with the towel, allow it to soak in a bucket with approx 0.5 oz per gallon water and a d-limonene (citrus) based cleaner P21S®® Total Auto Wash. Or use Optimum Power Clean™ diluted 2:1 (or stronger) with distilled water) or a micro fibre detergent (Micro-Restore). This will make it easier to clean and prolong the life of the towel as any chemicals that could potentially harm the fibres are removed sooner, keep in mind that excessive use of powerful degreasers may eventually damage the fabric.

When you are ready to clean them, rinse well, re-wash and leave to air-dry

•	Wash / Rinse after using and before you use a different product (i.e. don't use to remove polish and then apply wax) to avoid cross contamination
•	Always wash towels separately from other fabrics using hot water, the primary consideration is detergent residue so always use a detergent that is clean-rinsing
•	Wash drying towels separate from wax/polish towels 
•	Washing your towels on a regular basis without allowing them get too soiled, they will last much longer
•	Some detergents contain enzymes, which don't work well in cold water.
•	Woolite® is intended for delicate fabrics and fine washables such as lingerie and cashmere sweaters, so it won't remove polish or car care products
•	Soak towels in Sodium carbonate (also known as washing soda or soda crystals) or Optimum Power Clean™ as it effectively removes oil and grease
•	As a pre-spotter: dilute 1 part concentrates with 3 parts hot water, apply to stain and launder as usual.
•	Waxes and polymer sealants are not water soluble; they dry and adhere to the towels fibres. Cold water will simply allow them to remain in a solid state and not completely wash off. 
•	Hot water, however, allows them to soften and loosen from the threads and allows the detergent to act as it should and lift the contaminants from the fabric. Use medium heat, 104 .oF (40.o C) and add 1-2 ounces to a standard size (8 gallon) load, for larger loads or heavily soiled laundry 
•	Use a liquid detergent (or a speciality product like Micro-Restore) without softener, bleach, whiteners. 
•	If possible buy the versions that are perfume and additive free as all these do is chemically coat the fabric and reduce its efficiency. 
•	Using half the washing detergents manufacturers suggested amount is usually sufficient 
•	During the rinse cycle add 1-tsb per towel white distilled vinegar (acetic acid that once diluted with water, the acid content is approximately 3-4% of the total solutions) this will help dissolve detergent and hard water minerals.
•	Do not use fabric softeners (includes both liquid and dryer sheet type fabric softeners) as they deposit chemicals (silicone, etc) on the fabric and render them ineffective. These chemicals will also transfer to whatever you are cleaning or polishing with the towel.
•	Clean the lint screen before and after every wash session

_ Use Micro-Restore (or similar product) _- because most detergents and laundry soaps have some form of optical fabric brighteners (Z)-Stilbene or fabric softener included in their formulas. Over time bleach breaks down the micro-fibres, and fabric softeners clog the microscopic pours that make microfiber so effective, rendering the microfiber product less effective with each washing. Not only will Micro-Restore extend the life of your microfiber, but it's special blend of chelating agents, surfactants, and builders will more effectively remove the heavy residue (wax, oil, grease, break dust, and other chemicals) that becomes implanted in microfiber products. This product doesn't contain any harsh chemicals that could be detrimental to HE washing machines

_Directions: _Add 2 ounces to standard size (8 gallon) loads. For larger loads or heavily soiled laundry, add 3-6 ounces. As a pre-spotter; us a 1:3 distilled water solution.

*Debris Caught in Fibres *

Micro fibre towels are designed to hold onto various types of contaminants that can scratch a prized car; they need to be inspected after each washing, especially if there is any chance they might have been dropped or picked up some tree particles from the car. You could try using a tack cloth to pick out small particulates from the fibres. Even if your towels have never been dropped, if you wash them with towels that have, debris is potentially inside the washing machine drum

_{Knowledge Management} - Treating experience as a shared asset. _ If this article was informative and you learned something new, or have any questions feel free to comment. We would love if you shared this article with your friends on Facebook and Twitter or linked to it from your website or blog- Thanks

_Also see my Blog for constantly updated detailing info http://togwt1980.blogspot.com/atom.xml_


----------



## chrisx1

I use MF towels for a variety of of cleaning tasks and if anyone is interested this is how I like to clean them and keep them in good order.

If your MF cloths or wash mitts get really greasy dirty (for example from that black crap car detailers love to put on tyres), soak them in a bucket of very hot water (just enough to cover them) with a couple of scoops of sodium *per*carbonate aka Oxyclean, or it's generic equivalents.

I use Astonish Oxy something or other (Wizz is another brand). The cheaper ones contain less sodium percarbonate but generally they don't have any unnecessary perfumes or optical brighteners either, and still work very well.

The real cleaning takes place while the solution is effervescing and you don't have to do anything other than to keep submerging the towels and mitts with a stick of some description as the foaming action will make the towels float on the surface.

Once it stops effervescing what you have is a sodium bicarbonate solution which is much less effective, at this point you are done.

I empty the bucket out into the sink squeeze out the towels and bung them straight into the washing machine on a 40 deg wash.

I also bung 30 ml or so of acetic acid (white vinegar) into the softener compartment. This neutralizes the bicarbonates in the rinse water in hard water supplies (I live in a very hard water area) which would otherwise tend to make your towels (and jeans) feel a little crispy if you line dry them.

If you live in a soft water area you don't need much acetic acid although washing powder still introduces bicarbonates into the water so you will still need a little acid.

Once clean, I tumble dry them to lift and rejuvenate the fibers and keep the cloths nice and soft.

*Fwiw there is usually some sort of Oxyclean product in the 99p shop.

*White vinegar can be found next to the malt vinegar in the supermarket although some high street green grocers sell it in 5l cans for pickling.

*And you can sometimes find some nice large MF cloths in Lidl, sold as floor cloths for a fair price.

(btw: The stuff I use is called Astonish Oxyplus although it is no better or worse than any other. I get it from Macro or a discount shop called Inexcess.)


----------



## Carshine

I always wash mine at 60 degrees and use microfiber detergent. Then tumbledry on low temperature for 10 minutes.


----------



## bonkey

i just wash them with one tab have been for ages with no problem


----------



## Baptist

Tesco's own liquid non bio works for me, tumble dry after. Done.


----------



## Jon.G

Very useful, Thanks


----------



## Snapples

Carshine said:


> I don't recommend using cheap MF's on the paint.... Until now I still hasn't found any cheap MF that don't make fine scratches..
> 
> I use Sonus Der Wunder Wasche and it's really good for cleaning MF and pads.


Dunno about this. Tesco do a pack of 5 for 1.50. I tend to use these for grubby work but I tried it on wiping polish off and it left no fine marks.


----------



## Tips

I wash cloths, mitts, pads in a tub with a capful of dedicated microfibre wash if they are looking grubby.

If the cloths are lightly soiled, then I bung 'em in the washing machine at 40.c with non bio liquid, and they come up a treat.

Hope that helps.


----------



## k333ebs

what about apc with a wash won't that strip any way/polish residue from the mf's


----------



## todd100

whats the vinegar do


----------



## Lewis180

nice and helpful!! Thanks mate


----------



## -Kev-

holy thread ressurection! lol


----------



## sristeve

nice one i just just about to do this lol


----------



## ElGaby

I used white soap for remove the dirt


----------



## herbiedacious

Thought Bailes was back from BannedLand for a minute there! Oooh I miss him.


----------



## TOGWT

AndyG_1985 said:


> I am assuming that my Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towels are NOT microfibre material, as such, should these be washed separately as per instructions above??


[The Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel is a significant advancement in drying towel technology. Its piqué (waffle weave) fabric has a more pronounced pattern, which creates larger absorption cups - this _Microfiber waffle weave fabric_ makes the best drying towel material.]

The thought here is to wash micro fibre (Micofiber) towels separately from 'bath' towels etc


----------



## Chicane

Snapples said:


> Dunno about this. Tesco do a pack of 5 for 1.50. I tend to use these for grubby work but I tried it on wiping polish off and it left no fine marks.


i used the kent ones from asda and they marred my paintwork when buffing off the polish, think the same has happened with a few others with these MF's


----------



## Trip tdi

can you use fairy liquid in a bucket with warm water to wash your microfibres, handwater wash in a bucket.

Any help on this matter please.

Thankyou.


----------



## Trip tdi

any help on this please.


----------



## CraigQQ

Chicane said:


> i used the kent ones from asda and they marred my paintwork when buffing off the polish, think the same has happened with a few others with these MF's


including me..

triptdi.. sorry haven't used fairy for this..

but i've heard the "horror" stories about tiny abrasive amounts in the fairy liquid to get your dishes clean.. this would be trapped by the mf's and make them abrasive is fairy does indeed have these particles..

better off with an APC or degreaser if you must hand wash.. or a microfibre wash thats what i use CG mf wash


----------



## Rodriguez

After reading this I think I know what happened to a "fluffy" microfiber I have. Here they say to wash MF at 90º.


----------



## paulyoung666

CraigQQ said:


> but i've heard the "horror" stories about tiny abrasive amounts in the fairy liquid to get your dishes clean.. this would be trapped by the mf's and make them abrasive is fairy does indeed have these particles..


are we talking about powder or liquid fairy , if powder then the bulking agent in it is sodium sulphate , salt in other words .........


----------



## CraigQQ

paulyoung666 said:


> are we talking about powder or liquid fairy , if powder then the bulking agent in it is sodium sulphate , salt in other words .........


i was meaning the fairy liquid for washing dishes mate.


----------



## Carshine

Rodriguez said:


> After reading this I think I know what happened to a "fluffy" microfiber I have. Here they say to wash MF at 90º.


A real microfibre will take no damage in a 90º washer...


----------



## Rodriguez

Carshine said:


> A real microfibre will take no damage in a 90º washer...


But it's better if washed at 50/60º right?


----------



## Carshine

I wash mine at 60, but if they're really dirty you can't get them clean without 90º. Most of my MF are actually marked with 90º on the washtag.


----------



## ved

Mine are all going through a 90 as I type so and were bloody dirty after cleaning the R on the weekend. I'll let you know how I get on. I'm using Bold non-bio.


----------



## SAMBA

Bailes said:


> Just done mine and they came out fantastic, like new! And theres allot of threads asking how to do this so I made a guide here.
> 
> Things You Will Need
> 
> Washing Power or CG-Microfibre Wash
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/microfibre-wash-/prod_209.html
> White Vinigar
> Washing Machine
> Tumble Dryer or Washing Line
> 
> Spray the mrcofibres with some white vinigar and put in the washing machine.
> In the Detergants draw put in Washing Powder or Microfibre Wash and fill the detergants compartment 1/2 full with white viniger.
> Speed around 1200rpm.
> Temp around 50 Degress.
> 
> Once done you need to just run a pure rinse on them! This is to make sure theres no detergents left on them!
> 
> Once done stick in the tumble dryer.
> Select 'Synthetics'
> Run for about an Hour and then admire!
> 
> Thanks For Reading, Bailes :thumb:


Im just done using a turtle wax microfibre applicator hand pad. Used it to apply SRP and it is now minging and all the fibres are all flat. Would the above method work to clean my pad aswell?.....


----------



## paulyoung666

just lob them in and wash them with whatever powder or liquid is to hand , never been a problem so far , mind you i anint anal about my mf's like some seem to be :doublesho :wave: , i reckon there is as much if not greater chance of a 'cat' tap dancing on my car causing scratches than scratches caused by a poorly washed 'mf' ......


----------



## Nath

I've got a quick and easy way of washing my microfibres. I give them to my mrs. I hand them over to her, then a few hours later she hands them back to me all soft, clean and dry.


----------



## Hititman

Can we use other vinegars instead of white vinegar because it's not availible in Turkey. Thank You for answers. Or CG microfiber wash is enough to rejuvenate the cloths.


----------



## Serapth

Merhaba, sen var hindinin içinde olan yeşil üzüm sirkesi kullanama. Benim yenge kimin istanbul yaşaması pişerek onu kullanır


----------



## dubber

Nath said:


> I've got a quick and easy way of washing my microfibres. I give them to my mrs. I hand them over to her, then a few hours later she hands them back to me all soft, clean and dry.


+ 1 :thumb::lol:


----------



## Rodriguez

Hititman said:


> Can we use other vinegars instead of white vinegar because it's not availible in Turkey. Thank You for answers. Or CG microfiber wash is enough to rejuvenate the cloths.


I have the same question. I use "cidre" vineger/ apple vineger. I don't know if the first word is correct. =s
I just realize that all my MF are loosing "fur". What can I do?


----------



## VenomUK

How often do you guys clean your MF's? Do you clean your after each use or after a couple of uses? I've got a few MFs and done always use them all in one go but I do use others more often than others so don't know if I should be cleaning them after each use?


----------



## Tips

I clean them as soon as I've used them.

In the past I'd open the washing machine door and pop a cloth in when done, but I find myself going back in the washing machine to use that cloth one more time.

So now, I'll add a capful of microfibre wash in a plastic hand bowl before the detail, and as soon as I've used a cloth, I'll pop it in the bowl, stops me going back to re-use towels.


----------



## VenomUK

I'm going to have to store some up and get a few extras. Ones I use to apply trip sealent to gets used each time and then other work MFs get used less frequent. Just seems a waist for me to put 3 MFs in the washing machine till next weeks clean  Just have to use others to apply the same product untill I use them all I guess.


----------



## Carshine

Depends on what they have been used for. Drying towels are washed very rare, only if they get dirty. Towels that has been used for QD's are being used again. If they have been used for waxbuffing, I wash them after 3-4 times.


----------



## herbiedacious

Cheers for the thread resurrection,l've just spent a few hours having a chuckle over some of Bailes old posts!


----------



## Ian-83

Is there a difference from using bio to non bio liquid?

I tend to chuck my MF's in with a load of washing and they always seem to come out ok. I never thought about washing them on their own but then I only tend to do a big detail every 4-5 months so I may try it next time though I don't separate ones used for polish to those for wax or qd's.


----------



## Tips

Non bio is kinder to your hands









The bio liquid contains additional phosphates and enzymes to break down stains such as blood, dirt, food etc, which is overkill for a microfibre cloth.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KREJ_LANA

i use costco plain laundry detergent. no softeners or fragrance

cheap and you get a whole bucket load

can be used in many ways


----------



## Metblackrat

What you need to aviod is any kind of softener or wash liquid with added softener such as Bold. The softener acts as a slight waterproofing agent to prevent stains on clothes. This is not something you need on your drying towels.

tesco do a liquid soap flakes which is all that specialist MF wash liquid is but costs less than £1.


----------



## Focusaddict

I use cheap liquid, not liquid tabs just liquid.....oh and one of them colour catcher sheets if I suspect some colour may transfer.


----------



## masammut

I must have been breaking all the rules then. I wash them with the clothes at 60deg using a bio powder. I sometimes spray the very dirty ones with APC before popping them in the machine.
I always used fabric softener and then I tumble dry. Always came out fresh, springy and as good as new. In fact I find that the ones I wash work better then the brand new ones. I never had any damage, but I usually only use for about a year then I replace them with new ones anyway. Old ones go for home use.
In fact I never understood these threads about washing MFs cos to me it was a very simple task.


----------



## EricPedro

Serapth said:


> Merhaba, sen var hindinin içinde olan yeşil üzüm sirkesi kullanama. Benim yenge kimin istanbul yaşaması pişerek onu kullanır


That's easy for you to say.


----------



## waxb18

masammut said:


> I must have been breaking all the rules then. I wash them with the clothes at 60deg using a bio powder.


Your not the only one....
They come out clean


----------



## M20fes

Thanks, just the info I wanted to know aswell


----------



## spirocheter

I always pre-wash any heavily soiled MFs by hand, ven ones I've used with Iron X / Tardis don't then stink up the washing machine. I use liquid colors detergent at 30 and get good results, line or rack dried.

I use white powder detergent for white loads of clothes, which contains some bleach keeping the washer cleaner and smelling fresh. Also, I use water softener to reduce the amount of detergent required, water in Shropshire is extremely hard!


----------



## Daveskater

I've just popped all mine in the machine with a non bio tab at 50C on the synthetics setting. Will tumble dry after as well. Normally I'll give them a quick wash in a bucket with hot water after use and line dry, then machine wash once in a while when I remember :lol: I've put all the new ones in that came in a 10 pack as well as they were all flattened by being stored etc. Hopefully they'll come out nice and soft


----------



## Carshine

Daveskater said:


> I've just popped all mine in the machine with a non bio tab at 50C on the synthetics setting. Will tumble dry after as well. Normally I'll give them a quick wash in a bucket with hot water after use and line dry, then machine wash once in a while when I remember :lol: I've put all the new ones in that came in a 10 pack as well as they were all flattened by being stored etc. Hopefully they'll come out nice and soft


Just have in mind that if the tumble dry is too hot, you will melt the fine fibres..:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J

I've found Micro-Restore to be better than CG Microfibre Wash, less product used and it cleans better. It's available from Motorgeek.co.uk.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## AllenF

Nope you are all wrong.......
I have just seen my local (as he advertises it ) professional hand car wash clean all his stuff.

What you do is when you have finished washing the car and still got the soapy bubbles on floor.
Bung cloths etc down flat
Stand on corner and pressure wash it. On the dirty side
Pick it up shake it out to get rid of the grit half heartedly wring it out.
Dry car rubbing as hard as you can in as many directions as possible
Jobs a bad un..
How i had to laugh. Then cry then rub hands together ...
I got to correct the paint on saturday .
Dont somehow think this guy is going to be around too long..
Its not his 30 grand motor so inflict as much damage as he can
Allen


----------



## cocos

I use a microfiberwash and 60c.
If it is very dirty, i soak in bilthamber surfex hd,over night and put them in the washer

I really like surfex hd, it can be used on almost everything. In doors, on tyres/trim etc..


----------



## jlw41

CG microfibre wash here in the washing machine :thumb:


----------



## robgooch

jlw41 said:


> CG microfibre wash here in the washing machine :thumb:


Do you find the correct microfiber wash an advantage?

I just use a bold liquid-tab and it works fine for me. I just wonder what difference it made to the cloth if you used the CG stuff over normal washing product.


----------



## Daveskater

Carshine said:


> Just have in mind that if the tumble dry is too hot, you will melt the fine fibres..:thumb:


Our machine is always on the coolest setting so not a problem :thumb:

Did them all again last night as I lost track of which ones were used and which ones hadn't been used :wall: Washed out my foam pads by hand as well, so now everything is nice and sparkly  Except the older foam pads...


----------



## S63

herbiedacious said:


> Thought Bailes was back from BannedLand for a minute there! Oooh I miss him.


Still makes the front page with one of the longest running threads, bless him.


----------



## tante

I put them in wash any really dirty or I drop I bin or my m8 buy them takes them  customer car I treat as its my own


----------



## Focusaddict

S63 said:


> Still makes the front page with one of the longest running threads, bless him.


Is the thread still here, somewhere?


----------



## rbj*rbj

Used no detergent and half a cup of white vinegar

Left to try naturally and they came out brilliant!


----------



## billybob9351

ever tried tar and glue???


----------



## tombarber92

White wine vinegar?!?! I will have to try that! My microfibres are looking bit mucky despite washing them in the washing machine after every use! My friend said about contaminating waxes with detergents washing the microfibres in this way, any truth? Any suggestions?


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Vinegar in what draw? Detergent or conditioner draw? Thanks


----------



## cleancar

Conditioner

You can get it in most pound shops

Even John Lewis sell it


----------



## Hercs74

White Vinegar... Is my wife going to hang me out to dry by the .........?????? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Thanks for info. Il give it ago,


----------



## blenki

good info


----------



## Neri

Good info!! Thanks a lot! My MF towels are really on a bad shape!


----------



## fordfan

Liquid detergent and a glug of BH Surfex from bottle (diluted at 10:1) and toss all the towels in washing machine and warm water, let it soak for a while and then normal wash 

Once in a while add a little white vinegar commonly available



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## high boost hero

Great thread!!


----------



## RMCVS

I've been searching for this information for ages! Thanks.


----------



## -Simon-

May be a strange question but does the use of the vinegar effect subsequent clothes washing....great to have clean MF but not to smell like a pickled onion :lol:


----------



## clubber01

Is Sarsons Distilled Malt Vinegar suitable?


----------



## NeilA

After many different attempts ive settled on ariel liquid, 3 tablespoons of comfort fabric softener and a white wash at 60 degrees. Works wonders, especially if you washing line dry. Without fabric softener i find the fibres too hard and can inflict light damage to your paintwork.


----------



## hephillips

sorry if this has already been answered but do people wash their foam applicators in the same way as the MF clothes? I was planning on chucking all the MF's and foam applicators (cheap round yellow ones) in the washing machine together, do you think this will be a problem?

Thanks


----------



## Dift

hephillips said:


> sorry if this has already been answered but do people wash their foam applicators in the same way as the MF clothes? I was planning on chucking all the MF's and foam applicators (cheap round yellow ones) in the washing machine together, do you think this will be a problem?
> 
> Thanks


As long as the temperature isn't too high, I don't see any problems.


----------



## Waylander-A4

From the MicroFiber wholesale website

1. Keep them away from heat, this means don't dry them in your dryer under high heat.
2. Don't use fabric softeners or detergents with fabric softeners. We happen to sell a detergent that doesn't have fabric softener in it, how convenient!

They may be washed in your home washing machine or by hand, but to ensure the long life of your microfiber please follow these guidelines.

Machine Washing Microfiber:Wash in warm or hot water with mild detergent. Do not use fabric softener, it will clog the open spaces in the microfiber that do the cleaning rendering the towel or mop useless. Microfiber tends to grab a hold of lint in the wash just like it grabs dirt and dust when you're using it to clean. With this in mind be careful of what you wash microfiber with. Avoid washing it with anything made of cotton especially terry cloth towels, socks etc. Ideally you should wash microfiber only with other microfiber, but if you need to mix loads wash it with other non-linting synthetic materials.

Hand Washing Microfiber:Wash in hot water with mild detergent, use a soft bristled brush if necessary. Rinse thoroughly.

Drying Microfiber:Air drying microfiber will make it last the longest. Microfiber dries relatively quickly. If you choose to dry your microfiber in a dryer do so on low heat or no heat and only dry with other microfiber products to prevent the mops or towels from picking up lint. Microfiber will grab a hold of any lint given off by other items in your dryer if they are dried with anything else that lints.

Commercial Laundering Instructions for Microfiber:The following are the instructions and wash formula that will assure maximum performance and longevity.

Detergent: High solvent for heavy soil. No Alkaline. Dose determined by product specifications for poundage.
No bleach, no fabric softener.
Operation Time Water Temp Water Level 
Flush 2 Min 120º F High 
Flush 2 Min 140º F High 
Suds 25 Min 160º F Low 
Rinse/Extract 3 Min 140º F High 
Rinse/Extract 2 Min 80º F High 
Rinse 2 Min 80º F High 
Extract 6 Min

Commercial Drying Options:

Option One: Tumble dry: Maximum temperature 140f NOTE: Air Dry is preferred to double life.

http://www.microfiberwholesale.com


----------



## Natalie

clubber01 said:


> Is Sarsons Distilled Malt Vinegar suitable?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=311213&referrerid=38212


----------



## NeilA

Waylander-A4 said:


> From the MicroFiber wholesale website
> 
> 1. Keep them away from heat, this means don't dry them in your dryer under high heat.
> 2. Don't use fabric softeners or detergents with fabric softeners. We happen to sell a detergent that doesn't have fabric softener in it, how convenient!
> 
> They may be washed in your home washing machine or by hand, but to ensure the long life of your microfiber please follow these guidelines.
> 
> Machine Washing Microfiber:Wash in warm or hot water with mild detergent. Do not use fabric softener, it will clog the open spaces in the microfiber that do the cleaning rendering the towel or mop useless. Microfiber tends to grab a hold of lint in the wash just like it grabs dirt and dust when you're using it to clean. With this in mind be careful of what you wash microfiber with. Avoid washing it with anything made of cotton especially terry cloth towels, socks etc. Ideally you should wash microfiber only with other microfiber, but if you need to mix loads wash it with other non-linting synthetic materials.
> 
> Hand Washing Microfiber:Wash in hot water with mild detergent, use a soft bristled brush if necessary. Rinse thoroughly.
> 
> Drying Microfiber:Air drying microfiber will make it last the longest. Microfiber dries relatively quickly. If you choose to dry your microfiber in a dryer do so on low heat or no heat and only dry with other microfiber products to prevent the mops or towels from picking up lint. Microfiber will grab a hold of any lint given off by other items in your dryer if they are dried with anything else that lints.
> 
> Commercial Laundering Instructions for Microfiber:The following are the instructions and wash formula that will assure maximum performance and longevity.
> 
> Detergent: High solvent for heavy soil. No Alkaline. Dose determined by product specifications for poundage.
> No bleach, no fabric softener.
> Operation Time Water Temp Water Level
> Flush 2 Min 120º F High
> Flush 2 Min 140º F High
> Suds 25 Min 160º F Low
> Rinse/Extract 3 Min 140º F High
> Rinse/Extract 2 Min 80º F High
> Rinse 2 Min 80º F High
> Extract 6 Min
> 
> Commercial Drying Options:
> 
> Option One: Tumble dry: Maximum temperature 140f NOTE: Air Dry is preferred to double life.
> 
> http://www.microfiberwholesale.com


Jesus. This is just getting too detailed, excuse the pun.


----------



## LeeH

Anybody use the oxy based cleaners?


----------



## WarrenJ

I chuck mine in with a Persil Liqui-Tab. Leave to air dry either on clothes horse or in airing cupboard. Come out lovely and soft.

Drying towels, if you dampen them first before use they will become a lot softer and they will absorb water just as well.


----------



## TOGWT

Washing Towels (especially towels used for glass cleaning)

Wash them with hot water and one cup vinegar (Heinz® All Natural Cleaning Vinegar) this strips any residue and leaves them fresh and restores their absorbency. Every once in a while wash them in hot water and half cup sodium bicarbonate (NaHCO3) or baking soda (Church and Dwight - Arm & Hammer™) to leave them smelling fresh

Drying

Air dry or use low heat machine drying

Refresh Towels

Over time, towels build up detergent residue, leaving them unable to absorb as much water. Refresh them by washing them once with hot water and one cup vinegar, then a second time with hot water and half cup sodium bicarbonate (NaHCO3) or baking soda (Church and Dwight - Arm & Hammer™). This strips the residue and leaves them fresh and restores their absorbency.


----------



## Rascal_69

Should become a sticky


----------



## Shakytom

I always wash mine in a washing machine at about 50 degrees celcius with a small amount of detergent and no fabric softener. I then just air dry them on an indoor dryer.

Always come out very clean.


----------



## DeepImpactAaron

I use half a scoop of washing power (usually persil) on a 40° Easycare wash and leave indoors on a clothes horse to dry.

I find the fibres go too course when tumbledrying and am not a fan of leaving them outdoors as believe it or not the few times i have my towels have been bird bombed!!!


----------



## fethead

DeepImpactAaron said:


> I use half a scoop of washing power (usually persil) on a 40° Easycare wash and leave indoors on a clothes horse to dry.
> 
> I find the fibres go too course when tumbledrying and am not a fan of leaving them outdoors as believe it or not the few times i have my towels have been bird bombed!!!


General rule is not to use powder as it remains in the fibres and causes roughness and therefore marring.


----------



## TheChallinor

Great information in here and should be a sticky for sure #threadrevival


----------



## pantypoos

After I accidentally washed an old synthetic chamois with my MFs (not recommended) I had to spend a bit of time removing bits of the chamois that were stuck in the MFs and I found that brushing them with a clothes brush not only removed the crap but also gave them loads extra fluffyness and rejuvinated the older ones.

Now mine get a quick brush after every wash.


----------



## S63

TheChallinor said:


> Great information in here and should be a sticky for sure #threadrevival


Bailes would have been proud.


----------



## todds

who was bailes?


----------



## samm

todds said:


> who was bailes?


He was a pain in the bum, thats who he was.


----------



## firehorse

I would really like to thank chrisx1 for his post here  about cleaning microfibre cloths.

I've read through the thread and tried cleaning my microfibre cloths.

I had some yellow ones from Rochdale that had just been used once and were quite dirty.

I washed them at 90C on cotton setting with Tesco Liquid soap flakes but that only shifted about half the dirt.

I was about give up and buy either Micro-Restore or Surfex HD to clean the microfibre cloths when I gave Chrisx1 method a go.

This what I did:
1. Boil about 2L water (85C on my kettle)
2. Pour into a bucket
3. Put in 1/2 scoop (30ml) of Oxi Cleaner (I did 1 cup Vanish Oxi Action cleaner (overkill!!) in my first experiment)
4. Dunk your microfibre cloths and agitate (poke it using a stick) using the principles of CHAT (Chemical, Heat, Agitation, Time)
5. It will froth up and calm down again. I agitated it a bit several times while this was happening.
6. After a while 10-30min you can rinse out the cloths.
7. Repeat steps 1-6 again
8. Do a cotton wash at 90C; extra rinse and vinegar in the conditioner compartment.
9. You can probably do a gentle tumble dry but I don't have a tumble dryer 

For me, the first time, after steps 1-6, I did step 8 without step 7; the cloths were cleaner, but they were still very grey/dirtier than the brand new unused ones. I wasn't happy.
Once I repeated steps 1-6 again (step 7), the water left in the bucket was much cleaner than before and after I machine washed them again, they were getting closer to the new ones.

Anyway that worked! I will play around with the quantites of involved but the key step for me was to repeat the Oxi cleaner bit to get the cloths really clean 

I guess that as long as the cloths are dirty and the oxi is still removing dirt, you can repeat step 7 until you are happy with the cleanliness of the cloths.


----------



## Guest

Once I finish with my MF Cloths i put them straight into the Washer with no detergent on a rinse cycle, hang to dry.

They seem to stay clean, not sure if it's ok to do this way though.


Similar with my lambswool mitt, once used, hand Rinse and brush, hang to naturally dry.


----------



## Guest

Just the thread I was looking for, Nice one!

Cheers


----------



## Alan W

Jaffa91 said:


> Once I finish with my MF Cloths i put them straight into the Washer with no detergent on a rinse cycle, hang to dry.
> 
> They seem to stay clean, not sure if it's ok to do this way though.


Jaffa,

You'd be far better to use a non-biological wash liquid (NOT powder - it clogs the fibres) and wash your MF cloths in a 30 Deg. C wash program rather than just use a rinse cycle. 

Alan W


----------



## Guest

Alan W said:


> Jaffa,
> 
> You'd be far better to use a non-biological wash liquid (NOT powder - it clogs the fibres) and wash your MF cloths in a 30 Deg. C wash program rather than just use a rinse cycle.
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan.

Since creating my thread about cleaning the cloths, I've now gone a new route on this.

Cheers for the input and say hi to everyone over on the R32OC for me if you get the chance, hope their all doing well.

Regards

J


----------



## bidderman1969

this is our WM, which setting would you use?










and which drawer for the vinegar adding?










i have tried it, now want to make sure i have used the right settings and drawer, :lol::lol::lol::lol:

before i just stuck our old one on a setting and never bothered with white vinegar


----------



## \Rian

*Possibly the best liquid detergent*

BOOTS sensitive liquid detergent, £3.89 for 1l.

No nasty perfumes and Phosphate free

I've used this for the past year and it is better at cleaning than Chemical Guys microfiber wash and Much cheaper

Any real dirty MF's like my wheel and Exhaust MF's just have a pre soak in warm diluted APC in a bucket

http://www.boots.com/boots-sensitiv...VirvtCh1bwAINEAQYASABEgJx2PD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## dax

bidderman1969 said:


> this is our WM, which setting would you use?
> ...
> 
> i have tried it, now want to make sure i have used the right settings and drawer, :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> before i just stuck our old one on a setting and never bothered with white vinegar












1 = prewash detergent (if you want use that)
2 = washing detergent
3 = fabric softener / WHITE VINEGAR

I would use setting 4.


----------



## \Rian

*AHHHHH to hot*



firehorse said:


> I would really like to thank chrisx1 for his post here  about cleaning microfibre cloths.
> 
> I've read through the thread and tried cleaning my microfibre cloths.
> 
> I had some yellow ones from Rochdale that had just been used once and were quite dirty.
> 
> I washed them at 90C on cotton setting with Tesco Liquid soap flakes but that only shifted about half the dirt.
> 
> I was about give up and buy either Micro-Restore or Surfex HD to clean the microfibre cloths when I gave Chrisx1 method a go.
> 
> This what I did:
> 1. Boil about 2L water (85C on my kettle)
> 2. Pour into a bucket
> 3. Put in 1/2 scoop (30ml) of Oxi Cleaner (I did 1 cup Vanish Oxi Action cleaner (overkill!!) in my first experiment)
> 4. Dunk your microfibre cloths and agitate (poke it using a stick) using the principles of CHAT (Chemical, Heat, Agitation, Time)
> 5. It will froth up and calm down again. I agitated it a bit several times while this was happening.
> 6. After a while 10-30min you can rinse out the cloths.
> 7. Repeat steps 1-6 again
> 8. Do a cotton wash at 90C; extra rinse and vinegar in the conditioner compartment.
> 9. You can probably do a gentle tumble dry but I don't have a tumble dryer
> 
> For me, the first time, after steps 1-6, I did step 8 without step 7; the cloths were cleaner, but they were still very grey/dirtier than the brand new unused ones. I wasn't happy.
> Once I repeated steps 1-6 again (step 7), the water left in the bucket was much cleaner than before and after I machine washed them again, they were getting closer to the new ones.
> 
> Anyway that worked! I will play around with the quantites of involved but the key step for me was to repeat the Oxi cleaner bit to get the cloths really clean
> 
> I guess that as long as the cloths are dirty and the oxi is still removing dirt, you can repeat step 7 until you are happy with the cleanliness of the cloths.


You will kill your microfibers at that temperature and the powder you use may not completely rinse free leaving powder in your towels.

I used to used washing powder before knowing better now I use http://www.boots.com/boots-sensitiv...VjZztCh05RACbEAQYASABEgI4uPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I also do the APC pre soak but not with BOILING water


----------



## \Rian

*Noooooooooooooooooooo*



NeilA said:


> After many different attempts ive settled on ariel liquid, 3 tablespoons of comfort fabric softener and a white wash at 60 degrees. Works wonders, especially if you washing line dry. Without fabric softener i find the fibres too hard and can inflict light damage to your paintwork.


Fabric conditioner clogs the fibers and renders them almost useless, it can turn a good absorbing towel in a rubbish one

NEVER USE CONDITIONER


----------



## \Rian

*To much conflicting info*

Never use heat above 40 degree

never use powder all ways liquid

never use fabric conditioner

avoid scented and perfumed detergents

white vinegar in conditioner draw from time to time for that extra deep clean


----------



## Ateca71

S63 said:


> A tip for the longevity of your washing machine, liquid detergents do not contain any bleach and it is the bleach in washing powders that help keep the machine clean and free of slime and unwanted stale smells, if you only use liquid detergents give your machine a monthly clean by doing a wash cycle with nothing in the drum and no soap at 90 degrees, this will flush out most of the muck that accumalates.


Our washing machine developed a musty smell, all the clothes came out smelling similar to stale cigarette smoke. None of us smoke though.

I tried everything to get rid of the smell including half a bottle of bleach, vinegar, Bicarbonate of soda, lemon juice, 4 washing tabs in one go, washing machine cleaner and nothing would shift it.

My dad suggested soda crystals on a boil wash so we tried those. The difference was amazing. No smell at all.

We bought the soda crystals from home bargains and they came in a bottle, we threw the whole bottle in. I think my dad uses half a bag which he buys from the supermarket.

So if anyone is suffering from bad smells in their washer try soda crystals on a boil wash.

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/dri-pak-soda-crystals--fine-1kg?gclid=Cj0KCQiA2ITuBRDkARIsAMK9Q7NHWdNxu0392HvjNQZzFoUWe1BQjoi9FD9xatqBcg6cjFzOZuRMJT0aAup-EALw_wcB&storeId=10151&langId=44&krypto=8HYwmEFvxzxRVtSv%2F77ek7kF7CTBOES8ELmPBny34Dix6GNk676WptZt4YkcC92h3JucpNfT7cg6zWDTnRe%2F3q1c5O6sR780yHFgyljQqu%2BFtPKJmmCI7EnQsph9t7Tg35jUBm9N6E24h6uDGDd34fg9KNJulIdD0T%2F%2B9cRPzGZKz1DwEvoqbYmSIFMVOBLHf8mQf%2BmjawtfZSOWGFJx0YqM1LRpQjqtqjo7VbOGjSOmyK1Y1J%2FVKKNdDSs0JU48QpD%2FI3Aj4fKmFEMnpt8Olrr4f%2Fq9ldB5qJ%2F5cNW3Wa35vKOCCCGNRgkxSwodalBprUx8a2FRIUkGldvBTLLKxAgFr6iFgSbjqn4Pc9l3Rno%3D&ddkey=https%3Agb%2Fgroceries%2Fdri-pak-soda-crystals--fine-1kg


----------



## GSVHammer

I always add some soda crystals when washing my MF clothes, just to soften them up a bit.
Cap full of MF wash liquid and a small amout of crystals in the detergent draw.

I use soda crystals as well when I do the house towels. Put them on a hot wash 60c helps keep the machine clean.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Going to give the soda crystal's a go I think..

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack

Always done mine at a 30 with woolite and the odd bit of white vinegar now and then


----------



## eddie bullit

Can they not just be hand washed in APC?


----------



## Sean66

I wash mine in a bucket of warm water with apc ( surfex hd) and all seems good.


----------



## autonoob

I wash it in warm or hot water with mild detergent.


----------



## Guest

Jack said:


> Always done mine at a 30 with woolite and the odd bit of white vinegar now and then


Exactly how I do mine, with an extra rinse cycle. I am absolutely OCD about my cloths with hundreds of £ invested and this keeps them looking great.

Anything heavily soiled gets soaked in a bucket with a bit of Surfex HD overnight.

I tumble on low/delicate until dry.


----------



## melvinjoe

Wash Microfiber towels by following the steps:
1) You can wash microfiber towels in a Machine or in a hand wash
2) Use normal soap or detergent to wash them
3) Never add fabric softener with microfibers. it affect the fiber's strength !!

https://www.hysupplies.net/car-wash-detailing-microfiber-towels


----------



## broncoupe

*soap keeps coming*

Wash my microfibres in washing machine usually half load
30 degree wash on a 1 hour cycle with fairy non bio 
Tumble dry on a low heat 
Lately microfibres have seemed to have lost there staticness
Dont know why but on the next wash after it had finished i rerinsed and spun cloths 
You would not believe how much soap was in the water
so i rinsed again and again after 3 additional rinse cycles no more soap in the water
Static properties returned to the cloths


----------

